# Pregnant and confused.



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi i am just wondering what the deal is here. I am expecting our second child in May, our first is nearly 3 and born in the UK.We are here on a temp work visa that expires June 2012. It will be renewed for sure as the company my husband works for has been doing this since 1982 and never not renewed a visa. However up until now my husband has had problems settling. He finally has come around and decided he wants us to apply for PR status. Well i dont know where to start. As i understand we can wait for the renewel and apply when have been here 3 years as naturlization (June2013) or we can apply before. Which is best and who do i contact first in getting the process underway. We want to do it sooner rather than later as we feel we want to settle now and not have the worry of visa's hanging over us. 

Also i am confused what status this child will be, some say Canadian, some say he wont because we are not PR, any light on that?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Hi i am just wondering what the deal is here. I am expecting our second child in May, our first is nearly 3 and born in the UK.We are here on a temp work visa that expires June 2012. It will be renewed for sure as the company my husband works for has been doing this since 1982 and never not renewed a visa. However up until now my husband has had problems settling. He finally has come around and decided he wants us to apply for PR status. Well i dont know where to start. As i understand we can wait for the renewel and apply when have been here 3 years as naturlization (June2013) or we can apply before. Which is best and who do i contact first in getting the process underway. We want to do it sooner rather than later as we feel we want to settle now and not have the worry of visa's hanging over us.
> 
> Also i am confused what status this child will be, some say Canadian, some say he wont because we are not PR, any light on that?Thanks in advance.


You (husband) will need to complete the PR application which can be found at:-
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/imm0008egen.pdf


----------



## Jared (Jun 15, 2010)

felicity82 said:


> Also i am confused what status this child will be, some say Canadian, some say he wont because we are not PR, any light on that?Thanks in advance.


Hi Felicity,

We're Australians here on a Temporary Work Permit, and had twins (born in Vancouver) a few months ago. Both boys were given Canadian citizenship no questions asked, and now have Australian/Canadian dual citizenship.

So no, you don't need PR for your child to be Canadian 

J


----------

